# New High Performance Compact Tractor Just Released In Us



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This press release is hot off the presses as of today. It should be interesting to learn about the power train being that Ford and Isuzu are part owners of the factory.

click here 


Cooper Tractors


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I gotta start wearing my glasses. After a closer look, NOT so hot off the presses after all. :duh: :idea:  :nerd: :argh: :fineprint Guess this qualified for the FUOM award. Any way I'll leave it for the link to Lenar & Agtraxx tractors.


----------

